# 1 bed 2 bath Buildg F-16 Kauai Beach villas for sale



## tombo (Mar 2, 2011)

I did not want to create bidding competition by listing it in the forum, but decided to list it in case someone is interested. Here is a Kauai beach villas 1 bed 2 bath f-16 unit for sale on e-bay.

 I am not in the market for Hawaii at this time but I still look for Ocean front Kauai Beach Villa units on e-bay and rarely see them The week I owned and sold was a G-12 unit 2 bed 2 bath oceanfront in bldg G, but the way I remember it is that any f,g,or h unit can reserve any like bedroom f,g,or h available unit. So even though an F-16 should have ocean views (if not ocean front), you can use it to reserve a one bed 2 bath in G or H blgs which are ocean front. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but that is correct to the best of my knowledge.

Ocean front at KBV is the best timeshare on Kauai IMO. I do miss it but air fares have been brutal from the east coast the last few years. I hope some tugger can use this week if it sells for cheap.  PS I relisted the ad because it didn't work before for some reason.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...70711896212?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f07afb894


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I just clicked on that link and it said the listing had been removed. Is that correct?


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sometimes a buyer makes an offer and the seller (not me by the way) accepts it without a single bid being placed. I have e-mailed sellers in the past and had them accept or turn down my offer. E-mail the seller and see if it is still for sale.


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is the ad again. It shows to be active. Perhaps I listed it wrong before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...70711896212?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f07afb894


----------



## mlpmd56 (Mar 2, 2011)

My husband and I met up with other Tuggers when we were on Kauai in January and got to tour an ocean front unit in the G building.  View from the lanai could NOT be beat.  Very nice resort, and actually much more our style than the big names....Marriott and Westin which we also own.  BUT there are no elevators here and as we are getting older and both have orthopedic issues, we decided against this resort.  Bums me out that we're aging  and have to take stairs/steps into consideration for something like this.   Guess growing older beats the alternative though......Marcy


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

tombo said:


> Here is the ad again. It shows to be active. Perhaps I listed it wrong before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Kauai-B...70711896212?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f07afb894



Thanks I can see it now with your new link.
The ad says MF are $1,090, billed every other year. Not bad for such a great location in Hawaii.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 2, 2011)

EVEN year 1-52 float. Great way to own with airfare sure to go up, up and up again.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2011)

I own a 1 bedroom 2 bath in F building at KBV.  By following the owner's preferences for reservations, I reserve my unit of choice in G building.  It provides a fantastic vacation week.  If anyone is interested in owning at this resort, I'd hghly recommend bidding on that auction.

The elevator issue isn't as bad as it may seem.  The buildings are only three stories high, but as an owner, you can request the unit you want.  So a ground floor unit would work, and you wouldn't have to deal with stairs.  As I recall, Unit G1 is a 1 bedroom 2 bath unit on the main floor.

Note that there are no 1 bedroom units in H building - it's all 2 bedroom units.  Also, there are no 1 bedroom 1 bathroom oceanview units at KBV.  So if you see an auction for a 1 bedroom unit, make sure it has two bathrooms and is in either F or G building, or you won't ever be able to reserve an oceanfront unit, because you can only reserve what you own.

Dave


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I own a 1 bedroom 2 bath in F building at KBV.  By following the owner's preferences for reservations, I reserve my unit of choice in G building.  It provides a fantastic vacation week.  If anyone is interested in owning at this resort, I'd hghly recommend bidding on that auction.
> 
> 
> Dave



I posted it here because I agree with you 100%. It is a fantastic vacation in G building. Nothing but the ocean and beach in front of you. 

I promised my wife no more hawaii weeks because of the air fares from the east coast and because of the long travel time to hawaii from Atlanta, but I sure do miss this resort staying in an OCEAN FRONT unit at KBV. I have watched many a whale breach while I ate breakfast on my lanai or while I had drinks in the afternoon. I have seen sea turtles and spinner dolphins from the lanai. It is spectacular.

A room at this resort with a lagoon view is nice as are 20 or so other resorts on Kauai because just being on the island of kauai is wonderful no matter where you stay, but oceanfront here is better to me than any other resort including the Shearwater.  Yes Shearwater does have spectacular views, but you can never walk on the beach or swim in the ocean like you can at KBV because you are perched on a cliff. 

KBV is ideally located about halfway on the island. it is a short drive to the north side and a short drive to the south side. When you stay on the north or south it is a long drive to the other end of the island and back. KBV is centrally located for exploring the Island and it is close to town and wal mart, grocery stores, etc.


When you walk up the beach to the left you can walk for a mile or 2 and see no people, no houses, and no condos. Nothing but the golf course on one side of you and the ocean on the other. It is a long almost private beach to walk on and enjoy the sand and the views of the ocean. The beach in front of the resort is never crowded. 

If I was going to own in Kauai it would be oceanfront at KBV.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2011)

tombo said:


> I posted it here because I agree with you 100%. It is a fantastic vacation in G building. Nothing but the ocean and beach in front of you.
> 
> I promised my wife no more hawaii weeks because of the air fares from the east coast and because of the long travel time to hawaii from Atlanta, but I sure do miss this resort staying in an OCEAN FRONT unit at KBV. I have watched many a whale breach while I ate breakfast on my lanai or while I had drinks in the afternoon. I have seen sea turtles and spinner dolphins from the lanai. It is spectacular.
> 
> ...




And all of THAT is exactly why I own there.   

Other timeshares in my very limited ownership have come and gone, but KBV remains, and it'll likely be the last one I ever sell.  When the day comes to get out of timeshare ownership, I'll be happy to offer it to another lucky owner.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I must say you're both making me anxious for next January, we have two back to back weeks there.  I'm sure we won't be in an oceanfront unit and will have to take the first floor due to Greg's medical issues, but our first trip to Kauai.  Greg's sister and her husband are coming with us -- their very first time to Hawaii.

Exchanges done, airfare has been purchased (one way) and FF the other - both first class.  Car will be reserved tomorrow and then monitored for a better price.  All that's left is to get the Kauai Revealed book and start underlining and dogearing pages.

And it was the high priase of Dave and Denise that convinced us this was the resort we wanted.

We can hardly wait.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2011)

BevL said:


> Well, I must say you're both making me anxious for next January, we have two back to back weeks there.  I'm sure we won't be in an oceanfront unit and will have to take the first floor due to Greg's medical issues, but our first trip to Kauai.  Greg's sister and her husband are coming with us -- their very first time to Hawaii.
> 
> Exchanges done, airfare has been purchased (one way) and FF the other - both first class.  Car will be reserved tomorrow and then monitored for a better price.  All that's left is to get the Kauai Revealed book and start underlining and dogearing pages.
> 
> ...




You're gonna love it!  They assign units for exchangers about two to three weeks before you arrive, so if you have a specific requirement, be sure to give them plenty of notice.  They're a very accommodating staff.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got to stop reading this thread because I'm finding it difficult to resist bidding on this unit. 

I love Kauai but we usually go to Maui or Ko'Olina on Oahu. I've only been to Kauai twice, once at the Marriott Waiohai when it was new and last year at the Westin Princeville. We enjoyed both locations but it would be nice to be in a more central location on the island. I've read great things about this resort from TUGgers that own there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Zero bids as of just now.

We've been to Kauai several times, but this will be our first at KBV--mostly due to Denise's and BMWguy's recommendations.  Unfortunately, we probably won't get the oceanview, but love the central location.


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 2, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Zero bids as of just now.
> 
> We've been to Kauai several times, but this will be our first at KBV--mostly due to Denise's and BMWguy's recommendations.  Unfortunately, we probably won't get the oceanview, but love the central location.



Don't feel bad if you don't get oceanview.  We are owners @ KBV but not an oceanview unit.  That means we are forced to grab our favorite drink, walk a minute or two, then sit down near the waters edge, kickback and watch the sunsets with our "toes in the water and a-- in the sand".  And like you are already aware of, it's not far from anything on the Island.


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2011)

Often times the big sellers don't know or care about ocean front bldgs F, G, or H. They are wanting to get rid of weeks for any price because they already made their money from the previous owner who paid them $3000 or more to sell it for them. There are a lot of Kauai beach Villas for sale and they just see this as a one bed room they need to sell, not a pretty rare week that can reserve oceanfront at KBV.

If someone wants this week they can ask the seller if they would sell it for $1 plus the closing costs and resort transfer fee, and you might be the owner. I have done this in the past and if there are no bids they sometimes will accept your offer and end the auction early. Sometimes they come back with a counter offer. The worst that happens is they say no and you can bid on it or not.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2011)

tombo said:


> Often times the big sellers don't know or care about ocean front bldgs F, G, or H. They are wanting to get rid of weeks for any price because they already made their money from the previous owner who paid them $3000 or more to sell it for them. There are a lot of Kauai beach Villas for sale and they just see this as a one bed room they need to sell, not a pretty rare week that can reserve oceanfront at KBV.
> 
> If someone wants this week they can ask the seller if they would sell it for $1 plus the closing costs and resort transfer fee, and you might be the owner. I have done this in the past and if there are no bids they sometimes will accept your offer and end the auction early. Sometimes they come back with a counter offer. The worst that happens is they say no and you can bid on it or not.




Lately a lot of KBV weeks are selling for just a dollar or so, even the oceanfront ones.  If someone is interested in this auction, they should decide what their best bid will be, and use their best ebay bidding skill to try and win it. Linsj got an oceanfront unit awhile back for just a $1 bid.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Mar 2, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Lately a lot of KBV weeks are selling for just a dollar or so, even the oceanfront ones.  If someone is interested in this auction, they should decide what their best bid will be, and use their best ebay bidding skill to try and win it. Linsj got an oceanfront unit awhile back for just a $1 bid.
> 
> Dave



And free 2011 week and free transfer fee.  

I returned a week ago from two weeks in Kauai. Added three nights in front of my KBV reservation via Hilton points exchanged in RCI (was given a lagoon view since someone was in my other booked unit). Spent the last four days at the Westin in Princeville (on cash and points). While that property is very nice, I much prefer the location of KBV and being able to walk right onto the beach. And--surprise--the new TV in the living room at KBV is larger than the one in the Westin.


----------



## bryanphunter (Mar 2, 2011)

linsj said:


> And free 2011 week and free transfer fee.
> 
> I returned a week ago from two weeks in Kauai. Added three nights in front of my KBV reservation via Hilton points exchanged in RCI (was given a lagoon view since someone was in my other booked unit). Spent the last four days at the Westin in Princeville (on cash and points). While that property is very nice, I much prefer the location of KBV and being able to walk right onto the beach. And--surprise--the new TV in the living room at KBV is larger than the one in the Westin.



How nice are the unit accommodations compared to the westin Princeville in regards to furniture, kitchen appliances, and such.  Any photo's of the interior of the KBV.


----------



## linsj (Mar 3, 2011)

bryanphunter said:


> How nice are the unit accommodations compared to the westin Princeville in regards to furniture, kitchen appliances, and such.  Any photo's of the interior of the KBV.



The Westin is much newer, which is reflected in the designer interiors. KBV is in a renovation stage with furniture, flooring, and soft goods being replaced in all units over the next three years. Appliances have been replaced as needed. KBV is comfortable and clean; I found the couch there more comfortable than the Westin's. But I'd take the huge bathroom with jacuzzi tub and large shower at the Westin over KBV's small bathrooms any day. I'd rate Westin A and KBV B-/C+.  

Even though I'd choose the Westin for the units, KBV's location far outweighs the differences. (And I'm a hotel snob!) And it's hard to beat the unobstructed ocean view from the lanai at KBV.

Maybe DeniseM or someone else has interior pics; I don't.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

Here you go - KBV is not as new or upscale as the Westins, but it's very fresh and comfortable.  The pictures below don't show the new, larger TV's or any other upgrades.

View from our lanai.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach - this picture was also taken from our Lanai.  






View from Bedroom window (stream, lagoon, ocean.)






Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

Sunset:






View from dining room table:


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2011)

Denise, you're making me homesick for the place.  Good thing I already have my reservation in for next year!   

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pictures Denise!
I know, I said I need to stop reading this thread. But those KBV villas look great and what an incredible location. Very tempting!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2011)

They make me homesick too - I LOVE that view!


----------



## tombo (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone won the auction for $1.25. I hope it was a TUGGER.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a Uri Fried listing.  Buyer beware and insist on a contract with the exact week, unit, use year, and what you paid.  It's likely not going to close in a timely fashion.


----------



## Darwin (Mar 9, 2011)

DeniseM you made me sick.... All that for about $1.00 instead of our tens of thousands for Westin????  

Depressing,
Darwin


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2011)

If it's any consolation, I've owned for a few years and paid $1,300 and $1,500 for my two ocean front weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2011)

It was a very happy TUGger who got the week, and he is going to insist upon a contract.


----------

